# REPORT: Tourney~~ Big Minnow 11/19 CBBT



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 19-Nov-2003 12:32:15 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greetings fish slayers! It's been a long day already, and it's only 12NooN. I had the grand pleasure of fishing with my wife and Capt. Paul this AM aboard Big Minnow. Despite Paul and I having fished together for a couple of years now, my wife had never been out on his boat. So, when we ambled aboard at 5am, lady luck was already at our side. We cruised out to the 3rd island in the gloomy predawn. There was a SE wind racing across the Bay, but the seas were still reasonable and we prepared all the neccesary evil's to snare some fish. Arrived to no birds, a nearly slack incoming tide, and had the place to ourselves. The sunrise was eerily beautiful, blended a red and gray you only can behold while at sea. We pulled up to the S end of the island as I threw out a Windcheater to demonstrate to the little lady how we were gonna catch some fishies. Well, the lure wasn't even 1/2 way on it's demo ride and; FISH ON!! Let the games begin!!!! We started throwing Storm's, Stretch's, Windcheater's, and a Baggley Crystal Minnow, all to hungry fish. Also found jigging productive. The 1st few fish were schoolies and then with every cast we added inches. Finally, every fish was in the 8lbs. class and we had a larger 1 or 2 for the tourney. It was full on for an hour! Boom, boom, boom, boom!!! The way Striper fishing should be, you know. And man o' man was the wife elated. She not only caught the largest Striper's of her life, but LOTS of 'em!! Happy woman equals happy man! We all had a blast as Capt. Paul deftly scooted the Big Minnow to and fro about the span, all while catching his share of sweet Striper's. We were hailed on the radio by Tim(Plumbob), and let him know his odd's would be good out this direction, should things be slow or small at his location. Unfortunately, as always happen's when you call someone to a bite, it faded as the current came around. We did see some bent rod's as Chuck and Ted landed some fish. After we determined the bite here was nearly done and time was running very short, we motored around to try the other side. Ofcourse, Tim's on the radio minutes after we're around the corner letting us know they have landed a decent fish. Darn, we thought, as our screen was blank and our casts were being ignored. So, after 1 1/2 hour's of fishing time, we pointed the beast toward the barn to make the weigh-in in Norfolk. Traffic ofcourse was playing me like an old 6-string until we found some rabbit's to chase down the highway. Made it to the tourney headquarters with wife, 4 fish, and no tickets! Cool!! Then came the moment of truth. I spyed Tim and his LARGE cooler while I held 2nd position in the weigh-in line. It was real good meeting you Tim! Great guy. So, we talked about the catches, and watched as the circus unfolded. Some nice fish were brought in, but nothing spectacular. The largest fish, and winner of $1000 for big fish and big limit, had a solo 25lber. Then came the awards for the rest of the field based on a 2 fish limit. The wife would've placed 6th if there was such a ranking; she's #1 in my book fellas, and that's no joke! Next on the totem pole was our friend Tim with his 4th place finish. And, my day was made when the other 2 fish total we had placed 3rd for the tourney, narrowly missing 2nd place by (.04lbs) So there it is guys. A fantastic AM!! THANKS Capt. Paul, Thanks to Tim for having my back at the weigh table, and thanks for reading folks; when's the next tourney?! Fish On 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Awesome day!!! Congrads Zigh...Glad the wifey could be involved...that is the best way to insure future fishing days...have her catch some fish! 

todd


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Congrats on the 3rd place finish and good job draging the old ball & chain along ( just kidding of course) , always helps to put them on the fish when they go. I'm guessing that this is the postponed from last friday FM99 tourny??


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Thanx guys*

.... and yes, it was the rescheduled FM99 WNOR tourney. I believe they had 125 entrants. Short and sweet!! Fish On


Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

way to go dude...congrats on placing 3rd!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I was listening to the weigh-ins this morning. What was your total weight? I heard alot of low teens being weighed-in. Contratulations!


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*THANKS*

Thanx for the kind words fish brother's! The total weight for my 2 fish was 18.92lbs. Unfortunately, they had screwed up the #'s and called the wrong folks for 3 out of 5 positions. We got it all straightened out though. I missed second by .04lbs..... That's tourney fishing for you. Trying another tourney on the weekend after Turkey Day......... I only hope we can find some fish!

Peace
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Zigh, had ya pegged for top 5, was hopeing for a 1st place finish. Ya did good, good luck.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*pics*

Thanks for the vote of confidence Cdog! I can't seem to post any pics over here, but if anyone wants to see the 3rd place fishies, please see my post on the TF board.. Thanks guys!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

